# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  ArcheageGT

## sullx

Updated: 12/13/15
Status: _UNDETECTED_


Allow me to introduce you to a revolution in transportation for Archeage. *ArcheageGT: Let's Fly!* edition turns your ordinary glider into a full fledged aircraft, giving you full control over ascent and descent acceleration. I've been developing this and other mods over the past months and mostly enjoying them myself, but they are too enjoyable not to share. So, without further ado, the first installment of ArcheageGT:




But a picture doesn't really do it does it? Check out my demo over on *YouTube* https://youtu.be/OK7MwZu_U-c

I am asking for donations to help with the continued support and development. A minimum donation of $5 will give your computer lifetime access to ArcheageGT: Let's Fly! and the many updates I plan to roll out over the next months. I am also really interested to hear what you guys want, please let me know!

Here is my donation page, feel free to pick the level of support you desire:
* ---==== Make a donation! ====---*


*After donating:*
Once you have donated you will receive an email with your receipt, a download link, and a registration key (that is tied to your donation receipt) to use when registering ArcheageGT. Download the ArcheageGT self-extracting executable, extract it, and Run as Administrator***. Register in the program with your email as your username and the serial sent to you via email as your registration key. Once registration is complete, launch Archeage, and login to ArcheageGT! Checkout the README for more information.

*** You must install the _Visual C++ 2015 x86 redist._, download it from here: 
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/down....aspx?id=48145




> Contact info:
> Go here and click the mail button to send me an email.
> Add me on Skype: hfsullx


Now, get out there and experience true flight in Archeage with ArcheageGT!

Cheers!
-SullX




> If I find that ArcheageGT has been leaked, I will stop development and support, so don't distribute your copy and ruin it for everyone.

----------


## Yotoh

Great sell, great program, very helpful love it.

----------


## sullx

> Great sell, great program, very helpful love it.


Thanks Yotoh! Happy you are enjoying it!

Next 3 people to reply to this thread will get a beta key!

----------


## Jorg Buttin

Does this bot work on Russian server? If yes- send me a key, pls)

----------


## mosase7en

https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/5...is/1447326433/

Trojan by 2 antiviruses

----------


## sullx

> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/5...is/1447326433/
> 
> Trojan by 2 antiviruses


It's a false positive. I use blowfish encryption for securely connecting to the server, this is what it's picking up. If you are concerned about it, try running it in a virtualmachine. 

Also, I think it's worth noting that all the major anti viruses report that it is clean and it's only two rather uncommon AV that are calling it a virus.

----------


## sullx

> Does this bot work on Russian server? If yes- send me a key, pls)


If there is enough interest I'll definitely release a version for the Russian servers!

----------


## yamahacore

ill test it out

----------


## sullx

> ill test it out


PM'd you a beta key. Anyone else interested?

----------


## Asukaswaifu

I would like to test out the beta  :Smile:

----------


## sullx

> I would like to test out the beta


Sent you a PM  :Wink:

----------


## leetspawn

I will test it.

----------


## melvone

hey sullx,

Any result of your programming ?

im interested in archeage hack for auto quest, kill etc

enjoy and hf

----------

